# Clam nanook poles sticking



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

So I purchased a clam nanook last week it's used and one of the poles sticks when you pull it out our push it back in. Anyone have a solution to this problem?

I have looked online and seen others have used sandpaper to get rough areas of the poles then wd40 not sure if that's the right thing to use on the poles.


----------



## smokingbarrel (Sep 28, 2014)

Could try a light coating of Vaseline. Won't make shanty smell and will hold up when the temps drop. I used it on my Eskimo Wide1 because the front poles were really binding up bad and it helped a lot.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Welcome to the world of owning new clam junk. Is it the poles that are sticking or a push button?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Johnson's Paste Wax or Silicone Spray will also do the job.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Every one of mine do that every season I hit it with some lithium grease spray from WD-40.


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Pam works well also


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I don't think I would use sandpaper because it will groove your poles. I would lean towards steel wool. I had a pole sticking on a 15 yr old shanty and took the cover off, extended the poles to apart and steel wooled them, if you coat em, use a very light coat of machine oil on a rag, gun oil would probably work too, but use it on a rag and rub it in, any residue and everything that gets in there will stick, making problem spots. Steel Wool will make it slide like BUTTA !


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I have used powder graphite . In a pinch I would think any talcum powder (baby powder) would work the same.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

Erieangler51 said:


> Welcome to the world of owning new clam junk. Is it the poles that are sticking or a push button?


It's the pole, I tried pulling up with the button pressed in and also left it alone samething happened it stayed stuck.


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

icebucketjohn said:


> Johnson's Paste Wax or Silicone Spray will also do the job.


Wonder if the wax that one uses on a bow string would work on the poles


----------



## wis2ohio (Jan 20, 2012)

FISHIN 2 said:


> I don't think I would use sandpaper because it will groove your poles. I would lean towards steel wool. I had a pole sticking on a 15 yr old shanty and took the cover off, extended the poles to apart and steel wooled them, if you coat em, use a very light coat of machine oil on a rag, gun oil would probably work too, but use it on a rag and rub it in, any residue and everything that gets in there will stick, making problem spots. Steel Wool will make it slide like BUTTA !


Thanks, I also saw about the steel wool just forgot about it


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Paste wax. Shanty manufacturer recommends ski wax in the manual. Car wax works just as well.


----------

